# Teck Resources (Teck.B)



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

Anyone buying Teck Resources? Looks like a decent price right now?


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

decent is a relative term.
TCK.B has dropped to the $3.80 to $4.50 range twice (not once) in the past 10 yrs.
Ask yourself if you can stomach a drop on that order of magnitude before you buy.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

We bought in late last year, and so far it has been a slow slide.But it is a commodity, and they do move the other way in the cycle as well.
Some of the funds to buy this came out of selling down FM. We jumped in at 2.25 and out (mostly) at 18.20 in less than 18 months, so yes commodities can move.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Teck is one of my favorite buys from the depths of the pandemic crash - 2000 shares @ $10.42 on 24 April 2020. With copper at 9 year highs and basically every commodity they make running hot, I wonder where the stock can go. Teck makes massive profits in times like these. It was still trading 20-30% higher in 2018 when commodity prices were lower and the outlook for copper in particular was not as stellar. There are massive copper shortages in a time when demand is exploding (electric cars anyone?), and coal, zinc, and oil aren't doing that bad either.


----------

